# Teddy & Harley



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

As some of you will know we lost our beautiful Dobermann Prince a month ago. We have grieved for him and miss him terribly, and because of the pleasure he gave us we decided to give a home to two unwanted dogs. 
Teddy is a little Irish Terrier, brought over to a rescue centre in Wales from a dog-pound in Ireland. He has obviously been hit as he is very cowed and cringes at any sudden movement, but he has a lovely sweet nature and after only a week we are gaining his confidence.
Harley is a Belgain shepherd, not wanted by his owners for being too boisterous, but all he needs is plenty of excercise and kind discipline.

We are now back to getting up early and walking miles a day, but we love it.
Brian & Jackie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pooches. They will be glad of a new home.

I thought i was going to see a nubile young lady in a teddy sat astride a harley davidson. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh well done Jackie & Brian can't wait to meet them both although i'm not sure about the terrorist liking Harley :roll: and I hope Teddy don't turn out like our old Teddy :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

